# Need "no-last-hour-fussing" recipes for company



## chef j (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm looking for a few good main-course recipes for 
entertaining -- specifically, recipes that 
don't require a lot of last-minute fussing 
(so I can spend that time with guests!). 
Recipes where the last main step is putting 
the dish in the oven for a while would be 
ideal, as well as any others that don't mean 
I'll be tied to the kitchen for the entire 
time my guests are having appetizers! 

Thank you!


----------



## chef j (Nov 16, 2003)

Anybody? Anybody?

One of you talented cooks out there must have some recipes that would fit the bill!!!

Care to share?


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

you can always make something, chill it and then reheat it to serve. it doesnt work for everything, but..... lasange, stuffed shells, meatloaf. these are just a few things that come to mind. have you tried doing a nice standing rib roast? or perhaps some other roast... chuck, eye of round, top serloin. have you tried cold enrtees? carpacio is one of my favorites. you could do some savory napoleans and realy blow their minds. smoked fish or meat served cold in the right situation makes a nice main course. is it a formal kind of thing you need recipes for or just casual? let me know i might be able to get more ideas for you. you can acess my email through my profile or i am on aol im often. i hope i have been or can be of some help.


----------



## chef j (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Chef from VA.

In answer to your questions, it doesn't have to be anything ultra-fancy...but it also shouldn't be tuna casserole! I'm not so keen on the "make and reheat" idea, just because I like to have those good cooking smells in the house! That's why I thought a dish where the last step was putting it in the oven for a while would be good....because then I could do the prep beforehand and just stick it in the oven when guests arrived.

Let me know if you have any recipes that would fit that bill!

Thanks!


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

here is a good recipe that is pretty fast you can sear it ahead of time and then roast it when your company arrives just give it a few more min. if you sear it and chill it. i do prefer it medium i think that it is more tender and retains alot more flavor. 

Lingonberry and Red Wine Glazed Pork Tenderloin


3 pounds pork tenderloin
1 cup lingonberries, preserves work best
1/2 cup red wine, drinking quality
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic, fresh 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper, freshly ground
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, ground


1.season pork with salt and pepper, sear on hot grill

2.combine the remaining ingredients in a food processor and blend until a paste is formed

3.transfer pork into a roasting pan and finish in oven that has been preheated to 375 F

4. cook until pork is to 145 F internal temp

5.if you like your pork well done cook an additional 5-8 min.

6.glaze with as much of the paste as will stay on the pork and roast for an additional 5 min. 

7.allow to rest for 10 min. then thinly slice and fan on plate 

8.if desired pour a small amount of the paste onto the plated pork


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

let me know what you think. i made this recipe at work and it just flew out the door. not to bad for a spur of the moment idea  !


----------



## chef j (Nov 16, 2003)

Chef from VA,


Mmmmm....sounds good! I will definitely give it a try! (Now I just need to invite some people over to have an excuse to make it!!! 

Thanks!

Chef J


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

chef J, i have confidence that you will not be dissapointed! you will have to let me know what you think of the recipe. like i said before i made it at work and it just flew out the door  ! a good side for that pork tenderloin is roasted zucchini and crookneck suash. i pair the two together for my mom she loves it (we're swedish she just likes that i use lingonberries  ). for the roasted squash i just mix some roasted and crushed garlic, i personaly like quite a bit, with some EVOO and some cracked pepper medely and a hair of allspice, kosher salt, and some juliened bell peppers. i cut the squash into 1/4" "coins" and just toss it in the olive oil mix, roast at about 375 F for about 12 min.
this is a great side b/c you can do all your prep ahead.


----------



## cookie dots (Jun 27, 2004)

This beef cabonade works well for me, I always serve it when my best friend comes for the weekend and on Friday when she arrives I don't want to be fussing in the kitchen. Now she always asks if I am making this for her.

I serve this with a wicked goat cheese, dried cranberry and walnut salad. YUM!

3 tbs vegetable oil
3 onions sliced
3 tbsp plain flour
1/2 tsp mustard powder
2 1/4 stewing beef (shank or chuck) cut into large cubes
2-3 garlic gloves
1 and 1/4 cups dark beer or ale
2/3 cup water
1tsp dark brown sugar
1 sprig fresh thyme
1 fresh bar leaf
1 celery stick
salt and ground black pepper

For the topping
1 garlic clove crushed
1 tsp dijon mustard
3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
6 - 12 slices of french bread

Preheat oven to 325

In a pan on the stove heat 2 tbsp of oil and cook the onions over low heat until softened. Remove from pan and set aside.

Mix together the flour and mustard and season. Toss the beef in the flour. Add the remaining oil to the pan and heat over high heat. Brown the beef on all sides, then transfer it to a deep baking dish.

Reduce heat and return onions to pan. Add garlic and cook briefly, then add the beer or ale, water and sugar. Tie the thyme and bay leaf together and add to the pan with the celery. Bring to a boil stirring then season with salt and pepper.

Pur the sauce over the beef and mix well. Cover tightly, then place in the oven and cook for 2 1/2 hours. Check the beef once or twice to make sure that it is not too dry, adding a little extra water, if necessary. Test of tenderness, allowing an extra 30-40 minutes cooking time if necessary.

To make topping, beat together the butter, crushed garlic, Dijon mustard the fresh parsley. Spread the flavoured butter thickly over the bread. Increase the oven temp to 375. Taste and season the stew then arrange the bread slices buttered side uppermost, on top. Bake for 20 minutes until bread is brown and crisp.

Wonderful!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know if this will fit your bill, but everybody who has ever made this raved to me about it.

Go on line, use google, search for Delta Doc's Garlic Beef

The recipe was printed in Blues-L Cookbook. They spelled Kikkoman wrong, but the rest is ok.

Serve with a side dish of pepperocini or sliced pickled peppers, cole slaw, potatoe salad. Be sure to use hard rolls like pumpernickel or rye for the beef. Serve plenty of au jus with the rolls.

Just set it and forget it!

doc


----------

